# How would I "photoshop" different exposures together?



## LaFoto (Jul 15, 2010)

As a long-time user of Photoshop (admittedly mine's an antidiluvian version, it's PS 6.0!), I ought to know how to combine two different exposures in Photoshop, but true fact is: I don't.

When they are all files of their own, exp. 1 file #xyz and exp. 2 file #abc and exp. 3 file #123 ... then how do I blend them, put them together, merge them, whatever? They only open one AFTER the other, don't they, not one NEXT to the other?

Who can help in terms that would do a Children's Museum proud, please (everything more elaborate might be beyond me)!?!?!?


----------



## shmne (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm a bit confused with the problem you are having. However I understand  the initial question of how to merge multiple files of different  exposures together.

The simple answer is you must use a program to do it for you, from what I  hear most people go with photomatix. You can do this by hand, I just  don't suggest it as it would take a couple of days hand painting all  that detail in through masks >_< 

The problem comes in with your version, most software plugins that take  care of this may not go beyond the cs1 era. 

And also, the question you are really asking is "How do I make an HDR  image."


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 15, 2010)

OK, so the answer has been, still is, and will remain for me: Photomatix. Right-o. Had that programme do the merging for me and it looks ok, but for the three "PHOTOMATIX"-watermarks... sigh. All this tedious cloning...


----------



## shmne (Jul 15, 2010)

It'd be worth dishing out the extra cash to buy it, especially if you are making money through photography. Just make sure to tack the charge on the next few clients. 

Again it is plausible to do by hand... just not very practical :|


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 15, 2010)

Before HDR became all the rage, some of us would combine exposures in a more simple, yet tedious ways.

Simply layer the images over one another (in one image file).  (Just copy & paste or drag & drop them).  Each image will be a separate layer.

Then you just have to use layer masking to hide the parts you want, allowing the layers below to show through.


----------



## deekim (Jul 15, 2010)

here is a tutorial on how to make an hdr image in photoshop
Layered HDR Tone Mapping | Photo Manipulation


----------

